# G4003G Chronicles #3 - CHINA!!! (face palm), GRRRRRAHHHH #2



## coolidge (Mar 16, 2014)

Well a mix of things in this episode, China drop and give me 20 , I machine a spacer to test the new indexable tooling, GRRRRAHHHH #2 :madebooboo: and visit my local pushers. Here it is in pictures...

I was turning a 3/4 inch aluminum round, feed about .002 per rev at 360 RPM, the new Korloy CCGT 21.51 inserts cut like a hot knife through butter, this OD turning string was about 8 feet long.




Here I faced the end with one of the side corners of the insert, again this came off in a long unbroken spiral. I don't know if these inserts are the best but they seem a nice step up from the cheap carbide bits I was using.




This is the spiral from the new Glanze parting tool. I need to find a sharper insert, it cuts fine but left a hub of material on the spacer as wide as the insert vs a clean part off, it pushed the material forward into the bore area vs cutting it.




This isn't the finest feed on the lathe but I was happy with this finish.




I have this lathe stuff mastered...GRRRRAHHHHHH what the hell... :think1kay I touched off on the face then backed out, nudged it left intending to face the stock...then sent it barreling left towards the headstock instead GRRRRAHHHHH. Got so wrapped up in how cool the new tooling was I forgot to pay attention to what I was doing. It cut a real nice chamfer though. lol




Here's the spacer, clearly I need something better than my old debur bit for smaller holes but all the turned surfaces came out fine. DRO report...I made a couple of these for practice. I brought the part off tool up to the face of the part, just touched, backed out moved left my target width of .300 plus the width of the parting insert and was .010 over. Second attempt I was .006 over. I'm obviously pushing the parting tool sideways flexing it a bit, I'll have to work on my technique a bit or figure out a tool offset in relation to the facing tool or something.




I visited my metals pusher and left $200 lighter today. 1.25 inch brass rounds and hex, 1.00 inch brass and aluminum hex.




Visited my wood pusher as well, these are spindles for a quilt ladder I'm building for my sister. I need to chuck these in the lathe and turn a couple sections round, I'm turning some brass end caps for these.




I was good I finished my yard/house chores today before playing with the lathe...went to install the 4 jaw chuck and who can tell me what's wrong with this picture?




Yes that's the correct D1-5 3 jaw chuck on the left, on the right is a D1-4 4 jaw chuck that does not fit my lathe :angryfire: way to go China. I'll be calling Grizzly on this. That's all for now, I'm at a stand still until I get the correct 4 jaw chuck or can find a straight shaft wood lathe gadget that grips the wood, I looked today they are all MT 1-2 taper.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 18, 2014)

Update: I called Grizzly about the wrong 4 jaw chuck and UPS is trucking to my house already, ETA Friday. It sounds like this has happened before, they said the G4002 and G4003 both use the smaller D1-4 and sometimes  China screws up and throws a D1-4 chuck on the pallet with the G4003G lathe.


----------



## toag (Mar 18, 2014)

can you spin you wood pieces between centers with a made up lathe dog (or "dawg" as i see all the time on fleabay)?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 18, 2014)

coolidge said:


> Update: I called Grizzly about the wrong 4 jaw chuck and UPS is trucking to my house already, ETA Friday. It sounds like this has happened before, they said the G4002 and G4003 both use the smaller D1-4 and sometimes  China screws up and throws a D1-4 chuck on the pallet with the G4003G lathe.



Good to hear. Not the same case but I remember seeing this particular case.

http://bedair.org/Grizzly12x/GrizzlyG4003G1.html


----------



## tmarks11 (Mar 18, 2014)

coolidge said:


> It sounds like this has happened before, they said the G4002 and G4003 both use the smaller D1-4 and sometimes  China screws up and throws a D1-4 chuck on the pallet with the G4003G lathe.


Just so long as China doesn't screw up and throw a G4003 lathe in the G4003G box...no, I am sure the paint color difference would keep them from making that mistake... )

That three jaw chuck looks like a substantially better piece of gear than the 4 jaw chuck...  I would be interested in seeing a comparison of the the D1-5 vs D1-4 4 jack chuck when you get the new one.  It would be interesting to know if the "gunsmith" versions come with a better chuck. The spare parts pages show that both chucks sell for $405.


----------



## coolidge (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't know if the D1-5 will be better at chucking but the D1-4 has puny little cam locks and only 3 of them vs the 6 beefy camlocks on the D1-5 plus the tapered hub on the D1-5 is larger. A Bison combination 4 jaw chuck is in my near future in any case.


----------



## drs23 (Mar 18, 2014)

coolidge said:


> I don't know if the D1-5 will be better at chucking but the D1-4 has puny little cam locks and only 3 of them vs the 6 beefy camlocks on the D1-5 plus the tapered hub on the D1-5 is larger. A Bison combination 4 jaw chuck is in my near future in any case.



Perhaps, probably I'm easily pleased but I have no problems at all with the chucks that came with mine.


----------



## jpfabricator (Mar 18, 2014)

Are they letting you keep the "wrong " chuck?

Sent from my H866C


----------



## coolidge (Mar 19, 2014)

jpfabricator said:


> Are they letting you keep the "wrong " chuck?
> 
> Sent from my H866C



That's a negative I have to return it.


----------



## rebush (Mar 19, 2014)

Coolidge: The three jaw chuck that came with my G4003G has TIR of .0014 has long as I tighten the chuck using the same wrench hole each time. Bought the Bison 5C collet chuck couldn't be happier with it. So far what do you think of the DRO you installed? Roger


----------



## coolidge (Mar 19, 2014)

rebush said:


> Coolidge: The three jaw chuck that came with my G4003G has TIR of .0014 has long as I tighten the chuck using the same wrench hole each time. Bought the Bison 5C collet chuck couldn't be happier with it. So far what do you think of the DRO you installed? Roger



Too soon for me to report on the DRO, its working fine but I want some more time with it. I just recently purchased a set of indexable tooling so I still need to sort out how to do the tool offsets on the DRO. I do know my carriage is a bit too loose as vibration and the weight of the hand wheel is enough to watch it change 1-3 tenths on the DRO. I have only had one good test with the DRO so far. I needed to part off a spacer last weekend .300 inch thick. I touched the part off tool to the face, moved over .300 plus the width of the part off insert, first attempt was .013 over, second attempt (I attempted to touch the face more lightly) was .006 over. I'd like to get all the tool offsets dialed in and more time on the machine. It is awesome to be able to reference the DRO and know where I'm at vs the dials or mics/calipers. Saves a lot of time.


----------

